# What's with these little gray bugs in my hive... lots of them.



## Hoosier (Aug 11, 2011)

I understand and am dealing with the small hive beetles; it's a continuous battle, but I also have these small, gray things that look very much like small "sow bugs". Anyone know what they are or anything about them. How do I get rid of THEY; you'd think that small hive beetles would be enough. These things multiply like flies. How do you kill 'em?


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

pic


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

In a hive with too much humidity I have seen sow bugs...


----------



## Hoosier (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks, Mike. I really don't think that these are actual sow bugs. They just look at a small version of such, and they're almost as bothersome as small hive beetles, but I haven't seen any indication of their doing any harm... just BEING there in the hives where they have no business.


----------



## Hoosier (Aug 11, 2011)

Mike, I just Googled, and shore nuff, they're sowbugs. Maybe they'll leave when it gets cold. Meanwhile, back at the ranch, they're in every little crack and corner of the two hives.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I consider sow bugs in the hive a sign that the humidity in the hive is too high...


----------



## Hoosier (Aug 11, 2011)

Michael Bush said:


> I consider sow bugs in the hive a sign that the humidity in the hive is too high...


I agree. They seem to be gone now for some unknown-to-me reason.


----------



## YParker (Mar 15, 2015)

I have these too but they are too small to be sow bugs.


----------



## chr157y (Feb 14, 2013)

I call them "deck bugs", because they're always on our wooden deck.


----------

